# VEGAN shaving brushes?



## Tabitha (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyone have a good supplier? I am looking for synthetic brushes, wooden handle prefered, under $13.00ea.


----------



## carebear (Sep 5, 2011)

Have you tried pendergrass?


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 6, 2011)

Kind of, their website makes me angry w/ all the signing in & hoop jumping. It's a hastle. Guess I will though.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 6, 2011)

They are all animal bristle. I just checked.


----------

